# Need Help/Recommendations on My Equipment & Studio Setup Please



## buckandzinkos (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello - we have been selling on eBay for many years and are finally ready to upgrade our basic digital camera.  I have composed a list of items for shooting product photos on a budget.  I am not looking for a very high end setup, but would like recommendations as to whether or not the items on this list will suffice for what I need to do. 

** The biggest problem we have had with pictures is the amount of time it takes in Photoshop to correct the colors & the backgrounds. We are wanting to move from our current lighting situation which is a mix of fluorescent bulbs and varying daylight to a more fixed lighting setup so that the backgrounds become normalized and the colors much more accurate.  Please see my list below and recommend as to whether this will allow me to accomplish this goal or if I am missing anything.

1) Digital Ambient Light Meter    ( so we can program the camera to the exact settings instead of what the camera thinks they should be )
2) FujiFilm SL1000 16.2 MP Digital Camera with 50x Optical Zoom & Tilt Screen     ( major upgrade from our current handheld digital camera of Canon PowerShot SD750 - 7.1MP with 3x Optical Zoom )
3) Vista Explorer 60" Tripod with Bag
4) Fancier Studio 3000 Watt Continuous Softbox Lighting Kit
5) Neewer 110CM 43" 5-1 Collapsible Light Reflectors
6) Heavy Duty Clamps - 6 pack
7) LimoStudio 5'-10' Adjustable Background Stand  ( for a continuous white paper roll or white muslin background )
8) Pantone X-Rite ColorChecker Passport  ( for maintaining color control when imported into Adobe Lightroom )
9) Adobe Lightroom for Tethered Camera Connection  ( combination of tethering and Lightroom profile can automatically apply the correct settings to every photo instantly )
10) Vanguard Multimount Horizontal Bar  ( attaches to tripod to hold camera and tethered laptop or other device )
11) DataColor SpyderPro SP4100 Colorometer  ( automated color & brightness calibration for computer monitor ) 


I have posted all the links just in case it helps any other user.  Please comment as to whether you think I need all of this or if I can do a great job with some of this.   I just need to eliminate the photo fixing time while maintaining the great colors and consistently solid white or gray backgrounds.  All help and comments will be greatly appreciated.   Thank you!


----------



## IaR17 (Jan 31, 2014)

I never racommend bridge.  The olympus epl3 cost 240$-250$ on amazon. Look here


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2014)

I didn't know tripods could be that inexpensive. Most cheap tripods aren't worth what they cost.

I do know that inexpensive tripods are not very stable, particularly if the center column is raised. The leg locks often fail and or break, and the tripod heads tend to move when tightened. Over tightening can also break the head locks. But, you can buy 4 of the cheap tripods for $100 instead of spending $100 on a quality used tripod.

Having all your lights the same color temperature will help your color accuracy issues. The light kit you have chosen should work fine. However, it is all low quality gear and won't last long if you change lighting set ups frequently or knock a light stand over, so be careful.
The ColorChecker Passport is a smart choice. I recommend it often.

The Fujifilm FinePix SL1000 allows setting a custom white balance (page 55 of the user's manual) which will help minimize having to do color correction post process.
Understanding White Balance


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Feb 2, 2014)

buckandzinkos said:


> Hello - we have been selling on eBay for many years and are finally ready to upgrade our basic digital camera. I have composed a list of items for shooting product photos on a budget. I am not looking for a very high end setup, but would like recommendations as to whether or not the items on this list will suffice for what I need to do.
> 
> ** The biggest problem we have had with pictures is the amount of time it takes in Photoshop to correct the colors & the backgrounds. We are wanting to move from our current lighting situation which is a mix of fluorescent bulbs and varying daylight to a more fixed lighting setup so that the backgrounds become normalized and the colors much more accurate. Please see my list below and recommend as to whether this will allow me to accomplish this goal or if I am missing anything.
> 
> ...



Tripod and lighting,  I bought a cheap lighting set up when I first started, one of the light stands broke before I ever got it set up.

And I really think the junk I bought is twice as good as the junk you are getting ready to buy.

There is just something magical when I am all focused to take a photograph and my light  drift down all by itself.

I also think those light stands are nothing less then a accident waiting to happen, they fall over very easy.................

Wow you went all out on the tripod,  You do understand you are setting up a mine field in your studio, no matter which direction you go,
now matter what you bump into, or what other people bump into ,  its going over.  

The light stands you are going to buy. I think your chance of you having problem with them is 100 %.


----------



## davisphotos (Feb 19, 2014)

DO NOT PUT THAT BAR ON THAT CRAP TRIPOD! Guaranteed your camera and laptop will come crashing to the floor. I have 2 tripods, each one cost over $300, and that's pretty cheap in the tripod world. 
And the color calibration kit and reference card won't do you much good when the color from those lights is going to be crazy off. I would recommend getting a few strobes instead.


----------

